
Ask HN: Liquidate 300 high-end FPGA Boards - michaelxia
we have 300x 2yr old Virtex Ultrascale Xilinx Boards, how do I find a good home for them?  Has value depreciated a lot?
======
carapace
The folks on the Oberon mailing list might be interested in them:
[https://lists.inf.ethz.ch/mailman/listinfo/oberon](https://lists.inf.ethz.ch/mailman/listinfo/oberon)

------
WillSlim95
Hi are you selling them off all at once?

